# Wound Vac



## mmelcam (Aug 21, 2008)

My physician did a debridement of a wound in the OR and after the debridement he placed a wound vac. Is the correct code for placement of a wound vac 97605?


----------



## vpeabody (Aug 21, 2008)

Make sure the size has been documented. 97605 is less than or equal to 50 centimeters.  97606 is used if greater than 50 centimeters. Hope this helps.


----------



## ARCPC9491 (Aug 25, 2008)

Depending on the size of the wound, you would use 97605 or 97606 for the vac. You would also code the debridement.


----------



## mbort (Aug 26, 2008)

It is my understanding that wound vacs are included in surgical procedures.  (I would like to be proven wrong)  

Does anyone have any supporting links/documentation (AMA/CMS/CPT) that states that they are "okay" to bill seperately???? 

Thanks
Mary


----------



## Treetoad (Aug 27, 2008)

I, too thought the original wound vac would be included in the surgical procedure (dressings).  If someone has documention related to this, please set me straight.  Otherwise, I've got money walking out my door.


----------



## dmaec (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm with mbort and Treetoad on this one, the wound vac is included in the surgical procedure).... also waiting for info to show otherwise! (I haven't found it yet) 
_{that's my opinion on the posted matter}_


----------



## FTessaBartels (Aug 27, 2008)

*VAC included in 1st procedure*

When I first read the original question ...  "and after the debridement, he placed a VAC" ... I took it to mean these were two separate procedures, i.e. on a subsequent date. But now that I read it again, I can see that it could mean that the VAC was placed during the same operative session as the debridement, although after the debridement.

So,  vpeabody gave the correct codes to use for VAC, depending on size of dressing.  

BUT, you can only code this when it is done independent of the original procedure(s). 

F Tessa Bartels, CPC


----------

